# Please say it isn't so...?



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Just as any pet owner that was given a female from a hardly trusting pet store, the fear of the girly being pregnant is always there(at least for the first couple weeks).

My young rattie girl was lean when I first got her but every day since she has been gaining pounds(is an exaggeration xD) to her belly. At first I figured it was just her gaining weight from eating so much(many of my other adopted animals did the same) but lately I've noticed it is very heavy weight(I don't know if you knew this but fat doesn't weigh very much, muscle weighs more) so the fact that she gained so much weight really fast.

She's too energetic to really hold her still and check out the shape of her belly, but as she's sitting it looks to be just her lower portion of her stomach. It's really making me worry. I can try to get some pictures up tomorrow, but from this does it sound like what I'm very scared it could be; pregnancy?

Her belly isn't very squishy, it's a bit hard. It's also very round.



Not sure if this should go in 'Accidental Litter' as I'm not even sure she's preggers.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The things you are describing sound more like Megacolon honestly....not to scare you.

How old is she, and can we have some pics? Has she been passing normal poops regularly?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is it more off to the sides then to the midline? that's how my girl got when she was pregnant


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how old she is, my sister bought her for me from a pet shop. She looks/acts very young, probably under a year. She appears to be pooping well(not too few from the time since I last cleaned the cage). I'm not sure if this is anything, but as she crawls over my hands I've noted a liquid all over them. It's clear and doesn't seem to have a smell. I at first thought she was peeing on me, but it was very much so I'm unsure of what it is.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll have to get a picture up tomorrow, I'm sorry for that ^^;.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Uh oh. The clear liquid sounds like Pyometra. Look at her genitals, and look for discharge.

Pictures ASAP and if there is discharge from her vulva (little hole behind the urethra, you'll know it when you see it) then get her to a vet right away.


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

I second Kinsey's advice (I hadn't thought of that Kinsey, glad you did!), but I'm hoping that's not it and in case it isn't, how long have you had her? Like I said though, I'd definitely see if the discharge is coming from her vulva or where, and if it is coming from her vulva, go to the vet. Sending prayers/good vibes!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

If it is coming from her vulva, does it mean it is megacolon?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

No, it's pyometra in that case- where the uterus is infected and swells up with fluid. If it is, a vet is imperative but she does have a good chance of surviving.

I also second the question about poop. What do her poops look like?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you have a young girl who is pregnant and she is dribbling pee on you to mark you. 

If you can convince baby girl to stretch up on her own (like up onto a cup with something yummy on the rim) and snap a pic you will have a better idea. Baby girls often get these cute little pot bellies but that is normal.










Lumpies from above


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

The dribbling pee is exactly what I thought. Kor does that to me when I am sitting on the bed with her. It is only on my hands and it is never enough to smell or be annoying. She is just telling me that she loved me.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

The liquid actually does smell like pee. I guess I hadn't noticed it's smell before, but it smells much stronger now. I'll get a picture up in a few moments(if I can get here to stay still for a moment).

Lilspaz, She looks very similar to the two photos you have, but not as big.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are some pictures. Sorry about the last one, just ignore my foot; one of few I could snap of her standing up.  How does she look to you guys?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> The liquid actually does smell like pee. I guess I hadn't noticed it's smell before, but it smells much stronger now. I'll get a picture up in a few moments(if I can get here to stay still for a moment).
> 
> Lilspaz, She looks very similar to the two photos you have, but not as big.


Sage gained a lot of weight...I took her in to be e-spayed but she was too small, and too sick, so we had to take our chances...she gained 120 grams of weight, and only had 1 stillborn pup and a wee boy who lived barely 24 hours. Hers was not typical pregnancy but her belly pics were good LOL


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a shame, I'm sorry for your losses. 

Would that mean that it is possible for my Ophia to be pregnant even thoughshe is not as big as your Sage? Ophia had been lean a few days ago(the day I got her, she has since grown a bit every day) so I figure she has little bit to go. Is there any other way to check other than just by looks?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> That's a shame, I'm sorry for your losses.
> 
> Would that mean that it is possible for my Ophia to be pregnant even thoughshe is not as big as your Sage? Ophia had been lean a few days ago(the day I got her, she has since grown a bit every day) so I figure she has little bit to go. Is there any other way to check other than just by looks?


Definitely other ways. Alll female rescues that come to me, if they have any possibility of being pregnant get weighed daily (digital scale) and the weights recorded. you will see a pregnancy weight gain pattern rather than a young girl gaining normal weight pattern, and you can post them and the more experienced folk can try to help you determine which is which.

A digital scale is an invaluable tool for a ratowner even if you are just trying to get a weight to dose with infant ibuprofen for a sprain.

You could do a search for "Bronwen's weight gain" by me, or even look for Lilith...Bronwen has a weight chart, and Lilith was a very young baby nakie who ended up with 8 bubs.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/determining_pregnancy_figure_3.php Have you ever used something like this? If you have could you explain what it means?

I own a scale that is meant for measuring food and is says she is 4.4-4.5 ounces. I'm not sure if thayt is accurate as I've seen rats weigh much more than that.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

If it were pyometra wouldn't she act sick?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She is acting perfectly fine(as far as I've experienced with rodents). She is hyper and adventurous around my room and even in her cage she jumps around. I've heard her sneeze a few times(though I infer it is from dust off the floor).

I'd like to say that she has gained much weight since she got here on Sunday. She was able to balance easily on the water bowl I put out for her(he doesn't drink from a bottle) and now struggles to keep it from tipping over on her. I've found it three times(as I say this she just tipped it over again XD!) empty and on its side with soaked bedding.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If it smells like urine, it is- so that does sound more like pregnancy to me.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

If it is her first litter, could the nm\umber of pups be smaller?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It could, but there's no way to tell really. A very young rats will probably have a smaller litter just because of her size.

Start supplementing diet now with eggs and such, and get her into a tank with nesting material. If she's pregnant she needs to get ready on her own to birth.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Will she need to get ready from the get-go?(day one) She loves to get out of her cage and I'd hate to take that away from her. Is there anyway to tell how far along she is or even how old she is?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Post a picture, but that's the best we can do to help with age. When was she last with a male?

She should be put in a nursery ASAP, but you can hold her and play with her, and you should. Since she's showing I would definitely get her separated though- it could be soon.

Give her a ton of nesting materials now, and lots of protein.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I added three pictures on page 2 of her belly/back/body. I'm not sure as it was my sister that purchased her from the pet store(and pet stores often do confuse males with females and vice versa), so I had no idea if the other cage mates were male. What are some good materials and protein filled food? I've heard egg is really good for pregnant ratties.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/determining_pregnancy_figure_3.php Have you ever used something like this? If you have could you explain what it means?
> 
> I own a scale that is meant for measuring food and is says she is 4.4-4.5 ounces. I'm not sure if thayt is accurate as I've seen rats weigh much more than that.


That converts to 127 grams and that is pretty tiny...weigh her daily and put up her weights, just remember to do it at the same time approximately...evening or mornings or whenever fits your day best.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

When was she purchased? We can just assume there was a male. That way, you will know how long you must wait to be sure.

Eggs are great. I also feed wet cat food, fresh chicken/turkey, and high quality dog foods.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchased her Sunday.

Any foods that can help her gain weight?

What kind of egg? Does it have to be boiled, or fried, or raw?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Boiled or scrambled are both fine. 

All of those food will help with weight, as will Ensure.

So, after 28 days from Sunday you are in the clear if there are no babies.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

*Crosses Fingers* 

Thank you very much  Anything I should avoid encase she is pregnant? Foods? Playing too much?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope, as long as it's on the safe foods list she can have it. I personally would avoid veggies and fruits during pregnancy for fear of giving her the runs, but it is up to you. Keep an eye on her poops.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

What should they look like? I forgot to get a picture of them before I cleaned her cage.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kinsey said:


> Boiled or scrambled are both fine.
> 
> All of those food will help with weight, as will Ensure.
> 
> So, after 28 days from Sunday you are in the clear if there are no babies.


average gestation is 21-23 days, 28 days is a post-partum pregnancy and unlikely in this case. So a little less time to wait.

Everything is just fine for a preggy mom, just supplement her diet with extra protein,make sure her regular staple diet is very good, add more nutrient-rich veggies, etc. Lots of playtime, she needs to get to know you still as she is very new.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Because she is starting to show, could that give me a guess on how far along she is?

Thank you all, I'm making her some boiled eggs right now


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

****, I have my Abby and her babies. She didn't look preggers AT ALL to me. Sure she had a bit of a round belly but I considered it to be the chubbies and it wasn't so much so that it made me take a second glance really. My goal right now is being able to separate the boys and girls of the litter before they knock each other up and still keep them with Abby as long as I can.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd like to say Ophia is now 5.3 oz.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Lilspaz, I know it's unlikely but it CAN happen. I would say 23 days would make you pretty dang safe though.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you guys believe that the pet shop was not giving their rats a good diet? She was much lighter the first day.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kinsey said:


> Lilspaz, I know it's unlikely but it CAN happen. I would say 23 days would make you pretty dang safe though.


If you have a girl going 28 days on a normal pregnancy it would be a good idea to take her to the vet for a checkup. Sage had her babies on day 24 but she had reabsorbed most of them, etc...so it wasn't a normal pregnancy by any means. When a girly gets pregnant right after giving birth (post-partum estrus) then the egg emplantation actually delays a week making it a month or more til birth...just to give the current litter a chance, even though they still get weaned off at 4 weeks. Back to backs aren't good for anyone, rat or babies, which is why I cringe when I hear of "reputable" breeders doing this 

So she was 127 grams to 150.grams? 17 gram gain in 1 dat is very significant.

I would put her on birth watch now. Keep weighing obviously, see if she consistenly gains each day...if she loses weight suddenly she may be reabsorbing some or all of the babies since she's soo young. I would put her on quality white paper towel (doesn't stick to babies wet skin when they are born).


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She is now 5.8 oz.

She doesn't like it when I touch her stomach/belly. When I let her run around the room she picks up little things(pencils, pieces of paper, bags, etc) and takes them under my dresser drawer.

Would cotton work as a good nesting material? I'll cut up some paper towel tonight.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No I don't think cotton works, but I could be wrong. I think if anyone happens to swallow it, it can hurt their digestive tract.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

For the nest box I'd definitely get the paper towel or some cut up fleece for warmth. Try to avoid fabrics like cotton or denim where the strings could get tied around their little toes.

And from what you've been saying about the increasing weight, I'd say you definitely have a pregnant rat or you're stuffing her to the brim just in case she is. 
Updated picture maybe? Based on the weight see's gaining her stomach should be becoming much more ominously preggers


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

For once all day she is sleeping in her nest box, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get any pictures of her, sorry.

Earlier today I talked to a friend of mine about her possible pregnancy and I already have a home ready to take a baby when they are weened(if any make/are born). Her brother owns a couple rats, so I believe I can trust her; I'm still pending it though.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

All she has been doing all day is sitting in her little box. I've take her out of it and offered her food but she just goes right back in there. I'e check in it and found no babies thus far.


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

I live in SC.. If you live close-ish to me, I'd be interested in taking a baby! I hope everything goes well, i've been lurking and checking this thread all the time!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

If she's going to have them, it might be soon. I noticed similar behaviour with Abby, she stayed in the castle house A LOT the weekend that she gave birth. Came out for treat but went right back in while Ziva got kicked out to the fleecie bed.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She is now 6.1 oz.

She's been frequenting her nest since yesterday, so I guess I should expect them in a day or two.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She is honestly much, much bigger than those other pictures, it's just incredibly hard to get her to stay still long enough for me to snap a picture.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

She looks pregnant to me, especially in that first pic in your recent post.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

She looks like she's getting ready, her baby bulges are very evident now. She's not that big though so I don't think she'll have too many babies in there, so that's a relief.

If this is the last leg of the pregnancy for her, I'd give her some Ensure or even soy based baby formula to give her an extra kick of protein and vitamins before she gives birth.

Best of luck to your future mama! Keep an ear out for those little peeps


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Would it be alright for me to put a heater in her cage just in case? It doesn't show how hot it gets, all it shows is "Low - Medium - High".


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Do not put a heater by or about her cage. Bad idea. We dont need any baked rats. Rats do well at cold temps.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She doesn't seem to want to stay in her cage at all. Could this be a sign she is due soon?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Any news yet? <anxiously pacing floor>


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Any news yet? <anxiously pacing floor>


I feel like we've seen this scene before.... 101 dalmations? *just as anxious to hear*


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like she's getting close.

No, you don't need a heater, the nest will be plenty adequate. Momma knows what she's doing. Good luck.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, not yet. I'm switching out her nesting tissue box for a different tissue box. Her bowl tipped over onto it when I shifted her cage to a new location.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I was going to put her in a tank, but it's very small and she is able to jump out of it. It's about 30 gallons. I put a lid with screen over it and I'm pretty sure she won't be able to get out of that, but will the air circulate as it should? Should I put her into it?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I exchanged her little tissue box for a larger hut. I placed it down on the bedding and all she is doing is shoving the bedding out from under it(including the paper towel pieces). I have her lid off, so she has the ability to leave, but she is not even trying to. She has grown tremendously over night. I'll get a picture if I can. I don't even think I can hold her still to weigh her.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone hoping for specific colors? I didn't go to the pet store when she was bought, so I haven't any idea on what the other cagemates could have been; not to mention how she could have bred on her way to said pet store.

I'd love to see some of her own color or another redder, dark brown patches. Unfortunately, they don't keep dumbos with standard rats or hairless(which would have been nice to see!).


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

*UPDATE!*
I just found blood on some tissues! She may be going into labor!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

395856.jpg 395857.jpg

I moved her into a 30 gallon tub instead, as it has no bars, unlike her cage. She isn't using her little hut nor the fish bowl I laid down in there, she's just in the corner sitting there.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Switched the glass bowl out for a small green hut and put a cardboard coke box in there.


----------



## leperdbunny (Jan 12, 2012)

omg, thinking of your rattie <3


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

All she is doing is sitting in her hut. I'm not sure if I should let her out to play for a little bit, I don't want her to have the babies while she's out, but she doesn't seem to be about to have.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

395864.jpg Here she is laying in her little nest at the back of a cardboard coke case box.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't use houses for my pregnant rescues, I give them a ton of paper towel and sometimes fleece for warmth but I want to be able to see most of what is going on, and if mom is okay and there's no trouble with anything. Mine stay in wire cages with proper wire spacing. I also don't like heavier houses as mom could body check a house and it lands on a defenseless little bubber, pinning it and killing it. I have heard of this happening so just don't do it.

Good luck wee one, just leave her be to settle into her new home, and stop changing things...geez you'd think you were the one about to give birth LOLOLOL


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Gah, I just want her to be comfortable and calm when she gives birth. I've left her alone for a few hours, so I'll check on her again in a bit. I just don't want to bother her too much.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Miscellaneous said:


> Gah, I just want her to be comfortable and calm when she gives birth. I've left her alone for a few hours, so I'll check on her again in a bit. I just don't want to bother her too much.


That's a good idea. I've read that if the mother gets too stressed during labor, she may kill the litter. Once a couple are born, you ought to hear the eeping, no?

BTW, not to put pressure on her, but please tell her to hurry up, I want to see pictures of pinkies, already!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It'll happen any minute now, from the sound of it.

I'd put her in an aquarium but not this late, wait until she births first. Give her a day or two. What is the bar spacing on your cage?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BigBen said:


> That's a good idea. I've read that if the mother gets too stressed during labor, she may kill the litter. Once a couple are born, you ought to hear the eeping, no?
> 
> BTW, not to put pressure on her, but please tell her to hurry up, I want to see pictures of pinkies, already!


They rarely kill their litter, they may "clean up" dead pups, but aren't like a lot of other rodents and will kill their litter if disturbed or handled LOL


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

The spacing is about an inch I believe, but when they start to move around I don't want one to slip out when I'm at school.

I do hope she does soon; I'm beginning to get anxious. I have a feeling she may have them tonight while I'm sleeping.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> The spacing is about an inch I believe, but when they start to move around I don't want one to slip out when I'm at school.
> 
> I do hope she does soon; I'm beginning to get anxious. I have a feeling she may have them tonight while I'm sleeping.


Actually she cannot even give birth in there. IF she can get out, she can re-locate the pups and you may never find them. Momma rats run on a lot of instincts and one is relocation before predators find the nest.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

She cannot fit through the bars at all(believe me, when she first was put in there she kept trying to squeeze her head through the bars but couldn't make it); I just fear one of the fuzzes or pinkies will fall out if she birthed them near the wires and not in a hut.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a bad situation waiting to happen.
What if she moves them and they tumbled out oft he nest? Just because she births in the hut does not mean she will stay there.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

As I said before, these are the reasons why I moved her from her cage into a tub. She is no longer in her cage(hasn't been since last night, either).


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of your rattie! Can't wait to see the babies! Good luck to you and your rat!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the help, her babies wouldn't have had a chance without your help. Now to await their arrival.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been waiting long enough! I want itty bitty, squirmy, milk chugging pinkies on the double!
Just kidding... but seriously Ophia sooner rather than later would be great ♥


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

A nice calm safe nest. Yes. No Pickin at her or them. Let mom rat do her mom things. And then latter we will all gather around and coo at the babies.


----------



## leperdbunny (Jan 12, 2012)

omg I really want rat bebbeh pics!!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Any news yet??? I'm so curious!!


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Any news?!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I second the eager waiting. Hurry up momma, we want bubs to coo over. <3

I'm glad she's in a tub, that size spacing is dangerous for babies.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Not yet, but I just looked at her and she is yet again larger; could she still have a little bit to go?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> Not yet, but I just looked at her and she is yet again larger; could she still have a little bit to go?


Keep weighing....you think there's no way they could get bigger and they manage it everytime!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

This is gonna be a weird question, but is she "lumpy"? I have read and also saw and held pregnant feeder mice (  ) at my old college. The females would be all smooth as their bellies grew and the say they were going to give birth their stomachs would be very tight and lumpy. I've read that other mammals do that too. But I don't know if rats do it.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, okay, first off; she looks just like Lilspaz's pictures completely. That belly, those lumpy sides, and even when she is sitting she has lumps near her hind legs(just in front of them). Lilspaz, how long after you took those pictures did she have her babies? Oh, and how many did she have?

Another thing is that, would her pups be good cagemates? I'm thinking of just keeping a few girls(2-3) and having them as her cagemates. Would this work out? I have a feeling the mother would be the alpha, but I'm sure that'd be okay.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Again, please excuse my leg; it's the only thing she'd lean on.,


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> Again, please excuse my leg; it's the only thing she'd lean on.,


She still looks pregnant but not heavily pregnant. keep weighing. 

This is Lilith up to almost birth (her "alien" video). You will see the belly because she has such a short pelt.

Baby Lilith when I first got suspicious - Aug 9th









Aug 10th









Aug 12

















And this is where pics can be deceiving, they can flatten out the shadows that show the belly...she doesn't look THAT pregnant here does she?









How about now?









Video in the morning


Video in the early evening...she gave birth at 2 am the next morning on Aug. 15th. As you can see the babies are even more active. I find once you see/feel pups moving around the birth is usually within 12-24 hours.



And after the birth, I cleaned out the messy and bloody paper towel, made sure she and the bubs were okay and then left them alone.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I really really don't like the 10 minute expiration on editing posts and the fact that Edit Post stays up a LOT longer than the actual permission...grrrrr.

I wanted to add, Lilith had 8 healthy male bubs.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Did she have many stillborn? She's just so huge that she looks like she would have had much more.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> Did she have many stillborn? She's just so huge that she looks like she would have had much more.


Nope...8 live healthy babies  You can see the milk belly on some of them 











She deflated LOL


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, I've gotten my pinkie fix for now Ophia. I'll give you a break from the pressure.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

Are there any updates??


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are the babies!!! I am so anxious! Anything new


----------



## paperdaisies (Jan 20, 2012)

New here and just read through this whole thread. I hope things are going well and can't wait for an update!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So I wonder what happened in this situation. I would hate to have the anticipation built up and not know how everything turned out.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Nope...8 live healthy babies  You can see the milk belly on some of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing naked babies on bare plastic makes me want to bundle them up in a soft blanket.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ratjes said:


> Seeing naked babies on bare plastic makes me want to bundle them up in a soft blanket.


she is the one who insisted, and honestly that bare plastic gets really warm with body warmth of mom. She had the paper towels and fleece shoved to the other side of the cage...silly Lilith


----------



## Hakeshima (Jan 14, 2012)

Any updates?? /lurking


----------



## rachaelade (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm brand new here and just read through this entire post, still no updates? EEK!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We probably will never hear again...sigh :/


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

lilspaz, do you know where they've gone? :/


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She posted earlier today so I'm not sure if she abandoned this topic or something.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Miscellaneous' rat should have given birth already. Wonder why there is no mention of this anymore or if it were true all along?


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I am literally checking this every day to see if there are any updates.


----------



## tabbytoo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully the ratty is ok..


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

ratjes said:


> Miscellaneous' rat should have given birth already. Wonder why there is no mention of this anymore or if it were true all along?


Would someone actually make this stuff up? ??? (I guess weirder things have happened online..) I've been checking back constantly also, I too hope shes ok..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She most likely forgot this thread for a few reasons;

1) the babies were stilborn, or mom died...too sad to update

2) the little momma reabsorbed, no babies


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I read through this whole thread to see no update :|


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

p.s to add! I hope mumma/babies are okay! x


----------

